# My Heart Catherization



## Mari168 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi ladies,

I just wanted to post this for your support and prayers. Tomorrow I am going to Columbia Presbyterian Hospital in NYC for a heart catherization. I was diagnosed April 2004 with a chronic disease called Pulmonary Hypertension. This is my second one in two years but I'm more nervous about this one. My sister also was diagnosed with PH last year and when she was in the same hospital to have a different procedure she got an fever and due to Sepsis died unexpectedly. She was 35, married with two girls who are now 6 and 8. She was my only sister and now I'm just nervous about it all. All prayers and support would be appreciated.

Marilyn

*What is Pulmonary Hypertension:*

Pulmonary hypertension is a rare blood vessel disorder of the lung in which the pressure in the pulmonary artery (the blood vessel that leads from the heart to the lungs) rises above normal levels and may become life threatening.

*Pulmonary hypertension is frequently misdiagnosed and has often progressed to late stage by the time it is accurately diagnosed. Pulmonary hypertension has been historically chronic and incurable with a poor survival rate. However, new treatments are available which have significantly improved prognosis.*

*What is cardiac catheterization?*

This is a procedure done on the heart. In it, a doctor inserts a thin plastic tube (catheter) (KATH'eh-ter) into an artery or vein in the arm or leg. From there it can be advanced into the chambers of the heart or into the coronary arteries.

This test can measure blood pressure within the heart and how much oxygen is in the blood. It's also used to get information about the pumping ability of the heart muscle. Catheters are also used to inject dye into the coronary arteries. This is called coronary angiography (an"je-OG'rah-fe) or coronary arteriography (ar-te"re-OG'rah-fe). Catheters with a balloon on the tip are used in the procedure called percutaneous transluminal coronary angioplasty (per"ku-TA'ne-us tranz-LU'min-al KOR'o-nair-e AN'je-o-plas-te) (PTCA). Catheterization is also done on infants and children to examine or treat congenital (kon-JEN'ih-tal) heart defects.


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 5, 2006)

Oh goodness!! Heart conditions are no good (my mom just had double bypass surgery). I'll pray for you and your family. I know everything will come out great!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 5, 2006)

I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers, Marilyn!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 5, 2006)

i'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers, too, marilyn. good luck and let us know how it goes.

also, i'm sorry to hear about your sister.


----------



## eightthirty (Jul 5, 2006)

Marilyn, you are in my thoughts and prayers! I've heard many, many great things about this hospital!


----------



## LilDee (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm really sorry about your sister,

Good luck! and I'll keep you in my prayers!


----------



## dentaldee (Jul 5, 2006)

all the best........we'll be thinking about you!!


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 6, 2006)

I will keep you in my prayers as well. Good luck, sweetie.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jul 6, 2006)

ill save a prayer for you tonight marilyn, prayer IS the best medicine, were all with you!!!


----------



## Mari168 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks so much ladies, I need all the prayers and positive thoughts.

Marilyn


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 6, 2006)

You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 6, 2006)

You will be in my thoughts and prayers Marilyn. I know that the procedure will go well and you will recouperate lighting fast. Just know that all of MUT is thinking of you and sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 6, 2006)

I wish you the best of luck Marilyn! I had a friend who recently had the same procedure as she has major heart problems. Unfortunately for her she didn't listen to the doctor, and was up and about the first 72 hours. So, she bruised nicely in her groin area where the catherer was inserted... Luckily, her collagen plug stayed in tact. ANYWHO! I'm sure you'll be smart and stay off your feet like they say to... At least if the groin is where it's inserted! You'll definitely be in my prayers and thoughts! I hope everything goes smoothly, and you recover fast!!! *HUGS*


----------



## Mari168 (Jul 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* I wish you the best of luck Marilyn! I had a friend who recently had the same procedure as she has major heart problems. Unfortunately for her she didn't listen to the doctor, and was up and about the first 72 hours. So, she bruised nicely in her groin area where the catherer was inserted... Luckily, her collagen plug stayed in tact. ANYWHO! I'm sure you'll be smart and stay off your feet like they say to... At least if the groin is where it's inserted! You'll definitely be in my prayers and thoughts! I hope everything goes smoothly, and you recover fast!!! *HUGS* Just wanted to let you kow they go through my neck. Less recovery time.
Thanks,

Marilyn


----------



## Nox (Jul 6, 2006)

Marilyn, you'll be in my prayers. Try not to stress, if that's possible. Go in there and take all of our postive energy, thoughts, and prayers with you.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 6, 2006)

Marilyn, please accept my sincere condolences regarding the loss of your sister.




I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers. I can't wait until you come back! You'll be missed until then.


----------



## Mari168 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I didn't go through with it. When I got to the hospital the only thing I could think of was my sister dying in this hospital and I cried a river. Then of course they make you sign your life away and tell you the very small chance that you can have an infection, a stroke, perforated artery and even death. I still put on my gown and was about to go through with it but they tried two times for over 15 minutes to put in an IV line and they couldn't do it. Then they tried to get some blood for testing my clotting and only a bit of blood came out, just enough for the test. However after at least an hour waiting they called and they said the blood was clotted and could not be tested. That was enough of a sign for me to leave. Everything was going wrong. I have to reschedule soon though.

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. You guys are the best!!! Like my sisters now that I am without one.

Marilyn


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 7, 2006)

Marilyn I've been worrying about you all day. If I were in your shoes I would probably have done the same exact thing. IMHO those things happenening today happened for a reason.

God Bless you sweetheart!


----------



## KellyB (Jul 7, 2006)

Honey, I know that is so scary for you. Just know we are here and I send you many of these.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Mari168* Hi Ladies,
I didn't go through with it. When I got to the hospital the only thing I could think of was my sister dying in this hospital and I cried a river. Then of course they make you sign your life away and tell you the very small chance that you can have an infection, a stroke, perforated artery and even death. I still put on my gown and was about to go through with it but they tried two times for over 15 minutes to put in an IV line and they couldn't do it. Then they tried to get some blood for testing my clotting and only a bit of blood came out, just enough for the test. However after at least an hour waiting they called and they said the blood was clotted and could not be tested. That was enough of a sign for me to leave. Everything was going wrong. I have to reschedule soon though.

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. You guys are the best!!! Like my sisters now that I am without one.

Marilyn

I too am glad that you rescheduled because you want to go into a procedure like this with a positive attitude. When did you reschedule it for?


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 7, 2006)

Marilyn,

I will be thinking about you and keeping you in my thoughts.... If you ever feel the need to talk please IM me...


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Mari168* Hi Ladies,
I didn't go through with it. When I got to the hospital the only thing I could think of was my sister dying in this hospital and I cried a river. Then of course they make you sign your life away and tell you the very small chance that you can have an infection, a stroke, perforated artery and even death. I still put on my gown and was about to go through with it but they tried two times for over 15 minutes to put in an IV line and they couldn't do it. Then they tried to get some blood for testing my clotting and only a bit of blood came out, just enough for the test. However after at least an hour waiting they called and they said the blood was clotted and could not be tested. That was enough of a sign for me to leave. Everything was going wrong. I have to reschedule soon though.

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. You guys are the best!!! Like my sisters now that I am without one.

Marilyn

Oh my goodness!




I'm really into signs, too, so I probably would've done the same exact thing. Please keep us posted, sweetie, if you feel up to it.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 7, 2006)

Marilyn,

I'm sorry to hear about your sister...and your reaction makes total sense.

I wish you all the best in your rescheduling of the procedure.

Also, you said you had the same procedure 2 years ago?

Well, I know for a fact (because I had surgery on the 27th of last month) that while talking to the anesthetesiologist, that within the last two years the drugs (um, medicines) that they give you now are way, way, better.

Like light years difference, the doctor said. I was also scared and really didn't believe him...but he was right.

What also helped me (I initially refused, but in the end, I caved in) was to take a small dosage of tranquilizer ( I took a drug called Temesta..very light dosage)...I'm not sure if you or your docs want to consider this for when you re-schedule..but it sure helped me.

Take it easy.


----------

